# Finger Food Recipes



## divadoll (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm hosting a party for 50 people in 3 months. I need all the help I can get. Can you give me a few recipe suggestions? There will be both adults and children and it's going to be outside in my backyard.


----------



## Johnnie (May 10, 2010)

cucumber 'crackers'












brownies






Fruit Tray






Deviled Eggs






Rice






Ex-Large Salad Bowl






Guacamole and Chips






Hummus and Pita Bread






Pin Wheels






Spring Rolls






Cheese and Crackers






Vegetable Tray


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2010)

I love most of Johnnie's ideas!! Especially the fruit and deviled eggs.. Chips and dip or salsa is also good..


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

now I'm all hungry!


----------



## Karren (May 11, 2010)

Lol! Me too! I'm going to sneak a twinkie.


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol! Me too! I'm going to sneak a twinkie. Twinkie!!! Do those ever go stale?


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 11, 2010)

Don't forget Pigs In A Blanket!!


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

I have NEVER had pigs in a blanket! They look yummy!


----------



## HisBunny (May 11, 2010)

Chicken Sandwich...Fondue...Nachos...ahh im hungry!


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

LOL. I'm thinking of warm artichoke/spinach dip... *drool*


----------



## Karren (May 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have NEVER had pigs in a blanket! They look yummy! Your parents deprived you as a child! Ha!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 11, 2010)

They have pigs in a blanket now that are pre-made. Hebrew Nationals makes it and it is AWESOME! LOL


----------



## divadoll (May 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *~Angela~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They have pigs in a blanket now that are pre-made. Hebrew Nationals makes it and it is AWESOME! LOL They don't sell Hebrew National at Costco anymore... I don't know where else you can get that in Canada.


----------



## divadoll (May 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your parents deprived you as a child! Ha! Perhaps but my parents were not big on mystery meat and Kosher didn't really have a definition in Asia where my parents were raised and where I was born.


----------

